# Manchester Champ Show



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone going? We're on Thursday


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck, not going to that one, my first ones this year are in Feb, but I'm sure Rhuna and Zasa are gonna come in season and scupper me! Never mind eh?!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

No, not this year - we've nothing now until Crufts, unless we go to the Welsh Border Collie club show the week before.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Just miss you, I am there for the last three days


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

We will be there on the Thursday also with our to Bavarian M Hounds


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tashi said:


> Just miss you, I am there for the last three days


aww, what a bummer! Would love to see any of your dogs in the ring, they look superb 



sueh83 said:


> We will be there on the Thursday also with our to Bavarian M Hounds


ahh brilliant, how many of those are entered? You really don't see many of them around


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> aww, what a bummer! Would love to see any of your dogs in the ring, they look superb
> 
> ahh brilliant, how many of those are entered? You really don't see many of them around


If you go to Fossedata, you can click on summary of entries and it tells how many of each breed entered


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> If you go to Fossedata, you can click on summary of entries and it tells how many of each breed entered


Where can you find the summary link? I'm looking on Fosse at the shows I've entered and can't see it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

They are on higham press Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

At a guess though Bavarian mountain hounds will not have breed classes yet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tigerneko said:


> aww, what a bummer! Would love to see any of your dogs in the ring, they look


Thank you perhaps we will catch up in the year


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

They are on Fossedata too somewhere. I know this because I looked on Saturday for Boston show but be buggered if I can find it now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

pearltheplank said:


> They are on Fossedata too somewhere. I know this because I looked on Saturday for Boston show but be buggered if I can find it now


Boston was done by fosse but Manchester are higham


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I wanted to do Manchester this year and am gutted :incazzato:as the puppy wont be 6mths until 24th so just missed out and her mum is still carrying a bit of weight since having the pups 

Good luck to everyone who is going


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> ahh brilliant, how many of those are entered? You really don't see many of them around


Three are entered. 

They are in AV import, so will be in with Cirneco d'ell etna.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, we got a 2nd and a 3rd today - very pleased with that as I didn't expect anything!

So, she's now qualified for Crufts 2014 

We nearly didn't get there at all though since some moron decided to drive into the back of us on the motorway - right into the side that Mabel's crate is on! Panic wasn't even the word, but she was fine, don't think she'd even realised  and there was very luckily only a bit of scratched paint on the bumper.

Had a lovely day all in all, nice venue, good result & spent in the company of some lovely people


----------



## sueh83 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well done and glad that you are are all ok follwoing the incident on the motorway.

I didnt expect to do well (given judge) and came away with 2nd and 3rd/RBD in PGD/B.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Well, we got a 2nd and a 3rd today - very pleased with that as I didn't expect anything!
> 
> So, she's now qualified for Crufts 2014
> 
> ...


Well done! Crikey, glad you're all ok after your bump - what a fright that must have been.



sueh83 said:


> Well done and glad that you are are all ok follwoing the incident on the motorway.
> 
> I didnt expect to do well (given judge) and came away with 2nd and 3rd/RBD in PGD/B.


Well done!

I was wishing we had entered but have to admit that I'm glad I don't have to worry about whether or not we'd get there and back given the doom and gloom on the weather forecast for this weekend!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> Well, we got a 2nd and a 3rd today - very pleased with that as I didn't expect anything!
> 
> So, she's now qualified for Crufts 2014
> 
> ...


well done you! hope you all ok after your scare x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done to you all.

No CC's for the IG's at this show so we didn't bother but I've just looked at the results there are a lot of absentees with only 1 bitch there. It wasn't a big entry but with the weather a lot didn't go.


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

I was stewarding and by the time I left at 2.30 today there was quite a few inches of snow at the showground. If it snows again tonight and into tomorrow I have to say I don't think it would be safe for people to go.

Had a lovely day stewarding at my first champ show though


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Not entered - Labs have a good entry with a switch of judges (there are now 2 rather than 1 - although unusually, in the same ring) 

Good luck to everyone entered and hope everyone has a safe trip given the recent inclement weather


----------

